# Items credibility for online shopping



## lahori (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi, I have lately started looking at the various online stores for generally useless utility items but cool to try/have like shrinking water hose etc. 
i am talking abt souk, groupon websites etc. 

Some of the deala ate really cool. But what is the quality of items like Hummer bikes or folding sofas? I couldnt find obline reviews so I wanted ask here. Some discounts are really appealing like 1000 aed for a hummer bike that originally os costing 2400 aed. Are these originals or replica?
What abouy the other items on these stores?


----------



## lahori (Oct 27, 2013)

And so sorry for all the typos above. Just realized. Losing it on touch screen now. Age factor i guess


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

lahori said:


> Hi, I have lately started looking at the various online stores for generally useless utility items but cool to try/have like shrinking water hose etc. i am talking abt souk, groupon websites etc. Some of the deala ate really cool. But what is the quality of items like Hummer bikes or folding sofas? I couldnt find obline reviews so I wanted ask here. Some discounts are really appealing like 1000 aed for a hummer bike that originally os costing 2400 aed. Are these originals or replica? What abouy the other items on these stores?


The folding hose is [email protected] I bought one. It lasted about five minutes.


----------



## lahori (Oct 27, 2013)

Hahah. Ok so i bought 2 and sent one home and havent used the other. 
Well thanks for telling. Tells a lot.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

lahori said:


> Hahah. Ok so i bought 2 and sent one home and havent used the other. Well thanks for telling. Tells a lot.


I was sorely disappointed. It took longer to unhook the old one, fit the new one and then unhook the new one and put the old one back on, than the folding hose actually lasted. I should have known better....


----------



## lahori (Oct 27, 2013)

I agree with you. Got a folding sofa for 300 including delivery. It didnt last 2 weeka. The same one i found in hlobal village for 200


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Was it similar quality to your keyboard 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## oceanneblake (Oct 16, 2014)

If the online store gives you warranty and replacement it's ok to buy. Otherwise better to buy from retail brick mortar stores. Already many said the products wont last. My advise is look in popular online stores only. Dont go after discounts only.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

oceanneblake said:


> If the online store gives you warranty and replacement it's ok to buy. Otherwise better to buy from retail brick mortar stores. Already many said the products wont last. My advise is look in popular online stores only. Dont go after discounts only.


I think for warranty, it should be international. Not just local or GCC.


----------

